# RF connectors in military communication equipment



## yvonbug (Oct 28, 2007)

If you can get your hands on that stuff, there's good gold in there. Here's an old picture of my gold pickin's. It's 38 lbs. in a 5 gal. bucket. I lived in silicon valley in 1991. I would bring in about two 3/4 ton truckloads of electronic stuff a night just dumpster diving. Boy, was that ever fun! -Y-


----------



## dsinjc (Nov 4, 2007)

and what do you think your over all yield was on this bucket ? just curious


----------

